# Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?



## stephan_81 (7. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen!
ich möchte mir ein bellyboat zulegen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher welches der beiden genannten wohl vom sicherheitsaspekt und von der manövrierbarkeit besser ist! ich habe den eindruck, dass das fish cat wegen der form mit geringerem kraftaufwand anzutreiben ist! allerdings konnte ich keines der boote testen!
man hört aber auch über das drifter nur gutes! also habe ich mich entschieden trotz allem was ich bisher hier gelesen habe konkret nach diesen beiden booten zu fragen!
vor allem würde mich auch interessieren was für ventile am drifter verbaut sind! das es am fish cat boston ventile sind habe ich schon rausgefunden und finde es positiv!
schon mal schönen dank im voraus für eure antworten!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Ich will mir demnäst vielleicht ein Belly Boat holen und hab das Drifter von meinen Händler empfolen bekommen. 
Es soll ja 4 Luftkammern haben, dadurch wird es ja ziemlich sicher sein.


----------



## BB-cruiser (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Gibt es Fotos von dem Drifter ? Gruß Roland


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

in dem Beitrag sind 2 Bilder   
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=946102&postcount=24

#h


----------



## eastspöket (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Moin Mädels#h 
Die Bilder vom Drifter sind ok,kann mal jemand n'e genaue Angabe über  LÄNGE-BREITE-TRAGKRAFT#c    machen.
danke mayk


----------



## MeFoMan (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

ich habe das FishCat 4, da mir das Drifter nicht bekannt war.

Gem. der Fotos würde ich sagen, dass folgendes für das Drifter spricht:

- Vorhandene "Spreizstange" (Beine scheuern nicht am "Rumpf"
- Die Taschen beim Drifter haben jeweils mehrere Reißverschlüsse (Taschen sind besser in der Handhabung)

Ansonsten ist das FC 4 ein SUUUUPER Teil.


----------



## stephan_81 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hallo zusammen und danke für die antworten!
ich denke, dass es nun das drifter wird!
gruß
stephan


----------



## minden (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Dann schau mal hier,..inkl. Flossen!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Belly-Boat-belly...ryZ14357QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Blauortsand (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

ein paar kumpels von mir haben das drifter und hatten damit schon ein paar probleme!!!

Stange gebrochen
Nähte geplatzt

das Übelste war aber, dass das drifter gekippt ist, als sich einer zuweit mit seinem Schwerpunkt nach vorne verlagert hatte!!!
War zum Glück im Flachwasser aber toll ist das nicht!!!!!

Ich habe ein Outcast aber das Fat - bin damit sehr zufrieden nur mit ner stange wäre es besser - fische damit seit 5 jahren und das auch nicht selten!


----------



## stephan_81 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

@ minden: danke für den tipp! werde es allerdings wie immer beim händler meines vertrauens im laden um die ecke ordern!

@Blauortsand: das bringt mich was meine entscheidung für das drifter angeht nun doch wieder ins schleudern!

danke für die antworten!
gruß
stephan


----------



## minden (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Kein Ding, er wird sich zumindest freuen,...#6


----------



## Havorred01 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hallo!!

Ich habe das Drifter Belly Boot, im Vergleich zum Togiak, hat dieses bei mir besser abgeschnitten(drifter). Mit der Stange habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt, aber will nicht ausschliessen das sowas bei mir passieren kann. Zum Gewicht kann ich nur sagen das es locker 115kg mit anker und gedönss getragen hat, das uber einen langen zeitraum. 
Das einer vorne über ins wasser ist, ist auch gut zu wissen, aber auch hier hatte ich persönlich keine prob. kann allerdings nicht sagen das schwimmverhalten auf anderen ist. Das angebot sieht nicht schlecht aus, bloss die Flossen kannst man in die tonne tretten. 
Wollt am Wochenende nach Dk zum fischen fahren, mal sehen ob ich davon bilder mit mir im Wasser bekomme. falls einer Interesse hat. 

gruß

Christian


----------



## stephan_81 (9. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Man bin ich hin und hergerissen!
ein paar fotos zur veranschaulichung der wasserlage wären nett!
über das nutzgewicht mache ich mir keine großen gedanken , da ich lediglich 75 kg auf die waage bringe!
gruß
stephan


----------



## MeFoMan (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

guckst du hier ...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=67146&page=244&highlight=zander


----------



## wombat (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hi Stephan,
ich hab den Drifter jetzt ca. 3jahre und hab O-Problemo mit kaputte Stange, geplatze Nähte und besonders Schwimmen gehen. Er ist kippstabil. (Man kann jeden BB zum Kippen bringen)
Durch die 4Belge ist er sehr sicher. Er hat große rückschlag Ventile, in etwa 5min. ist er aufgeblasen und beim ablassen muß man nur die ganze Ventil aufschrauben.
Er ist ein Stauflächen Wunder, jeder Seite hat etwa 8 große und kleine Taschen.
Sitz und Rückenlehne ist Aufblas.- und verstellbar.
Ich bin kein "leicht Gewicht" (130kg) und bin 2m. groß.
Mit den ganzen gerödel (Rettungsweste, Anker,...) sitze ich immer noch übern Wasserfläche mit meinen Ar...
Der Drifter hat einen stolzen Preis, aber was tut man alles für die Gesundheit

G'day
Klaus


----------



## kh61 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hallo Klaus,
habe mir jetzt auch das Guideline Drifter zugelegt. Sieht sehr gut aus und man sitzt wunderbar drin. Gefahren bin ich noch nicht.
Bin gerade am Rutenhalter usw. Basteln.
Wo hast du den Anker am Boot angebunden und langt ein 500/750gr Klappanker mit 20-30m Leine?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

:q@ klaus: Superkauf, den du da gemacht hast. Habe auch das Guideline, und keinerlei Beanstandungen.
Mit dem Anker musst du dir überlegen, wo du mit dem Ding hin willst.
Bei Euch auf der Weser reicht der sicher nicht:q wegen der starken Strömung, höchstens mal auf der Hunte rumpaddeln!? :q:q
Zum Angeln auf Binnensee ohne Strömung würde der locker reichen.
Ich habe einen von 1,5 Kg für die Ostsee, habe keine Erfahrungen mit kleineren Ankern.
Festmachen am besten an einer Laufleine, die vom hintersten D-Ring zum Handgriff vorne führt. Dann kannst du mit Wind von achtern , oder wahlweise von vorn ankern. sonst hängst du immer quer zum Wind.

Peter


----------



## kh61 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Danke für den Tip,
werde mit dem Boot nur auf der Ostsee fahren. In der Unterweser kann mans vergessen. Da kommste nicht mal mit nem 5PS gegen die Strömung an. ist auch zu gefährlich dort mit den Wellen von Schlepper und Co.
Testen werde ich es demnächst bei uns im Jachthafen. Freue mich schon auf die Ostsee damit.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*



kh61 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip,
> werde mit dem Boot nur auf der Ostsee fahren. In der Unterweser kann mans vergessen. Da kommste nicht mal mit nem 5PS gegen die Strömung an. ist auch zu gefährlich dort mit den Wellen von Schlepper und Co.
> Testen werde ich es demnächst bei uns im Jachthafen. Freue mich schon auf die Ostsee damit.
> 
> Gruß Klaus


War auch nur ein Joke, kenne die Weser in der Ecke gut, war in Elsfleth auf der Schule. haben da viel gesegelt und ges..|supergri
Peter


----------



## wombat (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hi Klaus - hier Klaus!

500gr. reicht vollkomm aus.
Ich befestige den Anker an der Steuerbord seite an die D-Ringe gleich neben den Griff.

An der Spitze zu befestigen ist schwachsinnig, Du kommst nachher nicht mehr an dein Ankerseil.

G'day
KLaus


----------



## MeFoMan (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Tipp zur Ankerbefestigung:

Ich nehme ein Gummiseil (Gepäckgummi) und befestige es an jedem Ende an einem D-Ring.  Auf das Gummiseil kommt ein Karabiner. In den Karabiner hänge ich das Ankerseil ein.

Bei starkem Wind/Drift verteilt sich so der Zug und die Nähte werden nicht so stark belastet.

Gruß

Markus 

PS: donnerstag geht es zum kleinen Belt :vik:


----------



## kh61 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Danke für die Tips. Das mit dem Gepäckgummi ist ne gute Idee. Habe mir nen 700gr Anker besorgt.

Gruß klaus


----------



## pjfighter (6. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

tach,werd mir nun wohl auch ein neues belly holen..
also falls noch wer interesse am *Guideline Drifter hat bitte mal melden.evtl. bekommt man bei einer höheren abnahme einen besseren preis.*
*aktuell sind 260 inkl. flossen...*

*gruss*


----------



## kh61 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Welchen Schlauch pumpt ihr beim Drifter zuerst auf, den Voderen oder Hinteren oder Egal?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## pjfighter (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

beide zusammen über das ventil in der schwarzen tasche,dann wird die ganze seite aufeinmal gefüllt.

gruss


----------



## kh61 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hm? wozu sind denn die 2 Ventile da? Werds aber mal versuchen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*



kh61 schrieb:


> Hm? wozu sind denn die 2 Ventile da? Werds aber mal versuchen.
> 
> Gruß Klaus



da stehen doch Nummern dran, einfach der Reihe nach.
Im Ernst, die Luftkammern liegen nicht nebeneinander, sondern Schlauch in Schlauch. wenn du den äußeren aufpumpst, ist zwar alles stramm, aber die zweite Kammer ist leer! Man merkt es beim Aufpumpen, wenn die innere Kammer voll ist, dann ist der Rumpf noch deutlich wabbelig.

Piet


----------



## kh61 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Danke für den Tip.
Bin gestern das erste mal damit auf der Ostsee gewesen. Man sitzt wirklich gut in dem Ding.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## macmarco (18. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*



kh61 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> Bin gestern das erste mal damit auf der Ostsee gewesen. Man sitzt wirklich gut in dem Ding.
> 
> Gruß Klaus



Sah auch gut aus 
Und du weißt ja mit der Zeit, kommen die Meter :q:q:q

Gruß Marco


----------



## kh61 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hallo Marco und Kollegen,
hat mir auch gut gefallen, auch wenn die ersten Minuten doch schon komisch waren in sonem BB auf der Ostsee. Beim nächstenmal bin ich auch vorne mit dabei. Will ja schließlich auch mal nen Fisch fangen. Vielleicht trift man sich ja mal wieder.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## RonsWorld (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Der Trööt ist zwar schon "etwas"|kopfkrat älter, aber vlt. könnt ihr ja mal n paar aktuelle (Langzeit-) Erfahrungen zu den beiden Modellen posten?!

Stehe nämlich momentan genau vor dieser Entscheidung...|uhoh:


----------



## Fisch-Klops (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

vom Fish Cat hab ich noch nix Negatives gehört, das Guideline hab ich selbst. Das is zwar gut aber bevor man damit los will sollte man das labile Rohr von der Rückenlehne gegen was Stabileres tauschen, is schon bei mehreren Leuten gebrochen, daher hab ich´s gleich getauscht. Die Luftkammern vom Fish Cat sollen wohl auch nen robusteren Eindruck machen.


----------



## RonsWorld (2. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hallo,|wavey:

wollt hier mal nen kurzen Bericht über mein erstandenes BB schreiben, um dem einen oder anderen vlt. die Wahl etwas zu erleichtern:

Also es ist das Guidline Drifter geworden, was ich mir (im nachhinein dumm, da kein Kassenbeleg!) gebraucht über die Bucht geschossen habe.

Das BB war in einem guten Zustand und dicht (habs aufgepumpt und 2 Tage stehen lassen).

Jetzt kommt der Clou, ich im Urlaub an der Ostsee angekommen, hat nach dem ersten mal Fischen die linke Luftkammer merklich Luft verloren.|kopfkrat

Die rausgeholt und festgestellt, dass an der "Spitze" des Schlauches die Naht gerissen war.|uhoh: Geflickt und die Sache war gut... 2 Tage später rechte Kammer platt, ebenfalls die Naht an der Spitze unddicht.#q

Die ganze Sache habe ich jetzt 4 mal hinter mir!!! Kleber komplett alle und der Urlaub zum "Glück" zu Ende!:c

Meiner Meinung nach (mein Tackle Dealer berichtete ähnliche Reklamationen in der Vergangenheit und ich hab nicht drauf gehört) sind die Schläuche und vor alle die Schweissnähte vom Material her absolut unterdimensioniert!!!

Auch die Aussparungen für die Ventile in der BB Hülle passen vorne und hinten nicht sauber rein, sodass es ein Ventil immer sauber in der Lederumrandung verzieht (hab das etliche Male, auch mit Hilfe, nicht sauber hinbekommen)...|gr:

An sich ist das Guidline nen echt gutes BB mit viel Stauraum und ner bequemen Sitzposition, auch der Aufbau geht relativ schnell.

Die von mir geschilterten Mängel + rostende Reißverschlüsse und brechende Rohre der Rückenlehne welche von anderen Usern berichtet wurden, gehen bei einem BB für weit über 200 Euro gar nicht!!!|krach:

Ich habe das Outcast Fishcat zwar noch nicht näher unter die Lupe genommen, aber kann nur jedem empfehlen dies vor dem Kauf eines GL Drifters zu tun!


----------



## trollingfreak (2. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Hallo,|wavey:
> 
> wollt hier mal nen kurzen Bericht über mein erstandenes BB schreiben, um dem einen oder anderen vlt. die Wahl etwas zu erleichtern:
> 
> ...



Das mit den gammelnden Reißverschlüssen und brechender Rückenlehne kann ich nur bestätigen da ein Freund auch das GL Drifter fährt.. Ich selber fahre ein Jenzi V schon seit 7 Jahren und alles  ist top...musste  zwar  Sitzkissen austauschen und beide Schläuche was  aber  bei dem häufigen  Einsatz völlig  normal ist :vik: 
Petri alle


----------



## RonsWorld (2. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Und als wärs das schon gewesen, nochn Nachbrenner vom Angeltrip gerade::c

die obere Einhängeöse für den linken Tragegurt ist gerissen...#q

Da fällt mir langsam nix mehr zu ein, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt?!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

moin, kann ich alles so bestätigen!
bei den guideline boaten gibt´s wohl nur "montagsmodelle"
an meinem brach sofort dir rückenlehne, dann waren die reißverschlüsse dran, dann die ventile, jetzt ne naht...#d

man braucht schon viel glück, um eins zu erwischen, dass fehlerfrei ist und lange hält...

an sich ja ein gutes boat, bequem und viel platz, wenn es nur halten würde!

durch meine erfahrungen würde ich jedem von nem gl drifter abraten-"fast" jedes andere ist besser...


ich hatte/hab auch welche von angeldomäne-invader bellyboat, das ist aus dickem schlauchimaterial, super bequem, sehr schnell...
ich hab die jetzt 3,5 jahre, ca 20-50mal im jahr auf der ostsee gefahren und nie gepflegt-da kann ich ja verstehen, wenn sie langsam den geist aufgeben(an den geknickten stellen werden sie porös)

also, sucht euch robustes zeug, und nicht so dinger mit luftmatratzen gummi und stoffüberzug...


----------



## Steinbuttt (3. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Ich stand vor etwa einem halben Jahr vor der gleichen Entscheidung, wie in der Thread-Überschrift.|kopfkrat

Nach langer Recherche im I-Net, ging die Wahl dann eindeutig zugunsten des Outcast Fish Cat 4.:q

Und ich habe das bisher nicht bereut ... habe noch nichts gefunden, was ich daran zu bemängeln hätte. #d #6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Robmantuto (7. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Ich bin auch gerade mich zwischen dem Drifter und dem Catfish Deluxe zu entscheiden. Der Preisunterschied ist ja sehr groß, 120 € ist nicht ohne. dafür bekomme ich gutes Zubehör. das Problem bei mir ist, dass ich 1,95 groß bin und mir wahrscheinlich die Stange im Weg wäre. Andere sagen, dass es kein Problem ist mit 1,95 das Boot zu bedienen, da man den Sitz nicht ganz aufpumpen muss und somit kommt man mit den Knien nicht gegen die Stange. Was mich aber wirklich davon abhält, ist die Qualität des Drifters, man liest hier und da, dass das Boot irgendwann so langsam auseinander fällt. Was für den Drifter wiederrum spricht, ist der zusätzliche Platz, den man hat.
Schwierige Entscheidung.


----------



## MeFo_83 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

warum denn viel zusätzlicher platz???
blinker,gummies und anderer kleinkram braucht nicht viel platz!
kescher schwimmt meist auch nur neben dem boot her weil er meistens gesichert ist mit ner leine/seil/band.
fische kommen auch an nen galgen der im wasser schwimmt.
also wofür soviel zusätzlicher platz???
wenn ich mal bei mir bleibe. ich nehm so bei 4-5 blinker mit,3-4 gummies,ne kleine flasche wasser/ nen riegel gegen den kleinen hunger,ne ersatzrolle fals doch mal eine den geist aufgibt beim angeln,messer/zölli/knüppel.
das passt alles in 2 taschen,locker mit platz übrig.
stand ja damals auch vor der wahl zwecks belly.
ich wollte aber nur 3 dinge :
sehr bequem sitzen, ne gute quali und schnelles "aufbauen" !!
dewegen hatte ich mich für das Ron Thompson entschieden, obwohl viele der meinung sind es wäre viiiiieeel schlechter weil es günstiger sei...
alles blödsinn !
noch nie probleme, totale zufriedenheit und sehr entspanntes angeln!
muß nicht immer teuer sein wenns gut sein soll 
obwohl wenn du zwischen den beiden booten wählen möchtest, dann würde ich auch viel eher zum fish cat tendieren! das guideline macht hier keine gute figur was haltbarkeit angeht...


----------



## Robmantuto (7. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

wer hat schon erfahrung mit dem HI & DRY DXL 2 gemacht, das sieht auch ganz gut aus und könnte eine gute konkurrenz zu fish cat 4 sein.


----------



## fischlandmefo (7. August 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Moin,also ich hab da auch das Guideline! Und muss sagen es ist top...nur die Reissverschlüsse sind sehr Gammelempfindlich!
Aber ich dusche mein Belly jedes mal nach der Ostsee schön ab!!
Deshalb gibts da kein Problem!!! 
Was mir aber sehr wichtig ist...sind die 6!!! Luftkammern!!! Das ist einfach ne grosse Sicherheit!!!
Allerdings ist für grosse Menschen der Platz für die Beine etwas eng.
Dafür aber sind die Taschen schön weit hinten angenäht und da kann man dann vorn schöne Alupaddel anbauen,und damit hängt man alle anderen Bellys ganz leicht locker ab!!!:m
Ja und das Rohr an der Lehne hab ich auch schon getauscht...!
Aber ich mag Boote mit Charakter:g!!!
So denn!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## rudini (22. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Moin Moin,

kennt jemand das hier...is das gut??



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Doubledecker...15?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4cf7d1d69f


oder das?!

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Float-Star-Belly-Boat--10095.html

oder das?!..das sieht ja megastabil aus!...oder??

http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Pontoon-Glider--10111.html

LG#h


----------



## dreampike (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hallo Rudini, 

was verstehst Du unter "megastabil"? Auf mich wirkt das Float Star eher instabil und windig. Allein schon die Nähte würden mich sehr stutzig machen!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

moin, dat is alles nix für die ostsee...
entweder zu windanfällig, oder zu ``billig``.

wenn schon ponton, dann mit paddel und festen stangen...

ansonsten bleib lieber bei einem der 3-4 bewährten bellys


----------



## rudini (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

allright!:m

bin eh am Überlegen evtl doch n Kajak zu kaufen!...aber ansonsten wirds wohl das fishcat4...

das Angeldomaene Belly für 199 (NICHT das Float Star, natürlich)sieht stabil aus, da es aus PVC hergestellt wurde, wie bei "guten"Schlauchbooten...
die Windanfälligkeit ist wegen der Höhe natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen!

#h


----------



## xbsxrvxr (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

wenn du platz für´n kajak hast, schaff dir so´n ding an!!!


----------



## bgolli (24. September 2012)

observer schrieb:


> wenn du platz für´n kajak hast, schaff dir so´n ding an!!!



Tom, da hast du absolut recht. Ist preislich natürlich auch eine andere Liga dafür bist du auf dem Wasser deutlich mobiler - man kann Geld auch für schlechtere Dinge ausgeben ;-)

Mit meinem Wilderness Tarpon 120 bin ich voll zufrieden. Das bekomme ich auch nach einem langen Paddeltrip noch alleine auf das Autodach! 

Freitag in einer Woche komme ich wieder hoch zu euch - dann wird wieder angegriffen ;-)

Man sieht sich, reingehauen

Björn


----------



## Robmantuto (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Hol dir das Hi & Dry II von Macfishing, ist ein Boot zwischen Fish Cat 4 Deluxe und Super Fat Cat, fahre selbst damit jetzt seit ein paar Monaten und bin sehr zufrieden damit, ist auch sehr gut verarbeitet. Kostet etwas mehr als das Fish Cat 4 aber weniger als das Deluxe und ist meiner Meinung besser als das Deluxe, zumindest vom Platz her und der
Positionen der Seitentaschen.


----------



## rudini (24. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*



observer schrieb:


> wenn du platz für´n kajak hast, schaff dir so´n ding an!!!




werd ich wohl auch machen!

Mit Propellerantrieb wär nett...allerdings jawohl nicht unter 2000zu bekommen...und 1000und weniger gehen ja schon für ohne Propellerantrieb...na mal schauen,was ich mir aus den Rippen zwirbeln kann...

wird ja jetz OT:m

Danke für eure Meinungen nochmal!


----------



## bgolli (25. September 2012)

rudini schrieb:


> werd ich wohl auch machen!
> 
> Mit Propellerantrieb wär nett...allerdings jawohl nicht unter 2000zu bekommen...und 1000und weniger gehen ja schon für ohne Propellerantrieb...na mal schauen,was ich mir aus den Rippen zwirbeln kann...
> 
> ...



Einfach mal beim Paddelfisch in Reinfeld anrufen und vorbeifahren. Schau Dir mal die unterschiedlichen Yaks an und setz dich rein. Aber Vorsicht - macht süchtig! Der Trend geht zum Zweitkayak ;-) zumindest wenn du mit der Family ans Wasser fährst ;-)

Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden. 

Björn


----------



## rudini (25. September 2012)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Mach ich auf jeden Fall:l...allerdings dann im Kajakthread!#h


----------



## Rosi (9. August 2015)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*

Was sind Sitzpolster? Meinst du Schläuche?
Oh, hab grad die Tante G  befragt und das Teil hat tatsächlich feste Styroporplatten. Ich würde sie separat trocknen lassen. Wenn sie feucht da drin bleiben, dann mufft es irgendwann.


----------



## stefansdl (10. August 2015)

*AW: Fish Cat 4 oder Guideline Drifter?*



Jan32 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt das Fish Cat 4 zugelegt. Baut ihr die Sitzpolster (keine Deluxe Version) nach dem Gebrauch immer aus damit diese trocknen können?



Hallo.

 Ich nutze das Fishcat seit 2 Jahren intensiv. Ich spühle es in der Regel nur aus. Gelegentlich entnehme ich sie zur Säuberung auch einmal. Gemuffelt hat bisher nie etwas. Einzig zur kalten Jahreszeit entnehme ich die Sitzpolster um sie besser trocknen zu können. 

Gruß


----------

